# coffee and a contact, sport



## mysteryscribe (Sep 18, 2006)

so sport,

this is a contact print I made with my home made contact printer and then it was soaked in coffee for 14 hours.  It is arista rc paper grade 2.


----------



## terri (Sep 18, 2006)

14 hours...? Dang, that's a long soak! I'd have had to drink the coffee just to stay awake to watch it. 

Looks beautiful - nice tone you got with that RC. :thumbup:


----------



## mysteryscribe (Sep 18, 2006)

I never said i watched.  I gave up after a couple of hours took out two and soaked the last one over night.


----------



## terri (Sep 18, 2006)

mysteryscribe said:
			
		

> I never said i watched. I gave up after a couple of hours took out two and soaked the last one over night.


I wouldn't have watched, either. That was just a jokey-joke. :mrgreen:


----------



## mysteryscribe (Sep 18, 2006)

I knew that honest I did


----------

